# Alles groß?



## endy-de (15. Februar 2004)

Ich weis nicht, ob das jetzt das richtige Forum ist... Aber egal.

Ich hab irgendwie die Schriftgröße in meinem Internet Explorer verstellt und jetzt ist alles groß. Kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich das wieder ändern kann?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## ezelda (15. Februar 2004)

Ja!
Ich denke das kriegen wir hin 

Halte mal diene STRG Taste gedrückt und scroll  rauf und runter.. Naa?  
Damit kannste die Schrift wieder kleiner stellen..


----------



## endy-de (15. Februar 2004)

Hey! Danke!


----------

